
Chinese tech giant Huawei has developed its own operating system as a 'plan B' - jonbaer
https://www.businessinsider.in/Chinese-tech-giant-Huawei-has-developed-its-own-operating-system-as-a-plan-B-in-case-its-barred-by-the-US-government-from-using-Google-and-Microsoft-products/articleshow/68433984.cms
======
pjmlp
Actually Huawei is doing research in micro-kernel based OSes.

[https://archive.fosdem.org/2018/schedule/event/microkernel_e...](https://archive.fosdem.org/2018/schedule/event/microkernel_era_of_datra_centric_computing/)

[https://fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/hardware_software_co_...](https://fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/hardware_software_co_design/)

How much it relates to this news, no idea.

------
shinryuu
I find it a bit curious that they are not using an effort such as lineageOS.
In fact companies that don't want to rely on Google, why don't they rally
behind an effort like that?

------
comradesmith
No mention of Linux in the article, but if I was trying to urgently replace
Windows and android I would consider using something like Ubuntu mobile as a
starting point for my plan.

------
JudasGoat
If they released it with an open source license, it would increase my
confidence in Huawei considerably.

